

Goldman Sachs Says It May Sell, Hedge Facebook Stake - chailatte
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-01-06/goldman-sachs-says-it-may-sell-hedge-facebook-stake.html

======
gjm11
What twaddle. So the investor information GS is sending out says "at some
point in the future we might sell some of our Facebook holding and we won't
feel obliged to tell everyone who's bought Facebook stock through us". This is
supposed to be interesting? Of _course_ Goldman Sachs doesn't want to rule out
the possibility that they might sell some of their Facebook stock. The
possibility of selling later is, after all, one of the main reasons for buying
any sort of securities.

You might as well look at some major company's annual report to investors,
find things like "We depend on manufacturing facilities in China for much of
our production; in the event of war or a breakdown of international relations,
our business might be adversely affected", and say "Major company says US,
China may go to war". (I don't know whether that particular concern is in any
large company's annual reports, but that general kind of thing is absolutely
commonplace. It's mostly a way of suggesting to investors that the company has
been very diligent in looking for risks to their business.)

